# MILAN | Gioia 20 - The Portals | 104m | 67m | U/C



## IThomas

@A Chicagoan The new-built building on the background is Chinese indeed  I mean, financed by a Chinese investor. You can see it here.

As for other old buildings (1950-1960s):

That on the corner is going to be entirely renovated. See my post about Pirelli 35.
The nearby buildings with the external staircases could be demolished and replaced by something new or just refurbished. There were rumors about them. We'll see.
The area overall is going to change.


----------



## Ecopolisia

A Chicagoan said:


> The background buildings look Chinese...


Yeah, a bit, but that's it.. Lol.. 🤔😌👍


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Mr A.​


----------



## IThomas

urbanfile
















duepiedisbagliati​


----------



## IThomas

The two lots as seen from Gioia 22.


----------



## IThomas

duepiedisbagliati​


----------



## IThomas

Davide Galloni


----------



## IThomas

Mario D'Angelo​


----------



## IThomas

Dimitar Harizanov​


----------



## IThomas

duepiedisbagliati​


----------



## IThomas

Marco De Bigontina​


----------



## IThomas

Dimitar Harizanov​


----------



## IThomas

Dimitar Harizanov​


----------



## IThomas

According to a rumor, KPMG is in talks to become the tenant of Gioia 20 East.


----------



## le6ato

lasciano Pisani nel caso o si espandono?


----------



## IThomas

le6ato said:


> lasciano Pisani nel caso o si espandono?


Non ho idea  ho riportato solo il rumor di cui si parlava nel thread di PN.


----------



## IThomas




----------



## ILTarantino

According to this article the main tower will be 98 m. Where does 104 m come from? 
Milano | Porta Nuova - Cantiere Gioia 20: si comincia - Urbanfile Blog (in italian)


----------



## IThomas

ILTarantino said:


> According to this article the main tower will be 98 m. Where does 104 m come from?
> Milano | Porta Nuova - Cantiere Gioia 20: si comincia - Urbanfile Blog (in italian)


From the project's drawings I assume 

One of the main websites about real estate and design also reports 104 m.
From an article published in January 2021:


> Torre Gioia 20 di 104 metri, firmata da Antonio Citterio e Patricia Viel arricchirà ulteriormente lo skyline di Porta Nuova.











I grattacieli di Milano, sfida della nuova normalità


Entro il 2030 verranno investiti oltre 13 miliardi nel real estate milanese. Molti progetti hanno già visto la luce e se



design.pambianconews.com





Other sources:








Milano Porta Nuova: nuovi grattacieli in arrivo.. ⋆ Grattacieli Milano


Un grande fermento immobiliare sta caratterizzando negli ultimi tempi la zona a ridosso della Biblioteca degli Alberi di Milano (BAM), il grande e frequentatissimo nuovo parco pubblico cittadino che ha ridato vita ad un...




www.grattacielimilano.it













Il masterplan "Porta Nuova Gioia": lo skyline milanese diventa sempre più ricco | Clicca qui


La City di Milano, quella compresa tra la biblioteca Bam e piazza Gae Aulenti, è ancora in fermento. Dopo la realizzazione dello skyline milanese con i




www.mitomorrow.it


----------



## ILTarantino

Thanks!


----------



## IThomas

An underground air-raid shelter re-emerges after over 70 years. The discovery took place during the excavation works for the construction of Gioia 20. Air-raid shelters abounded in Milan during WW2: the structures were a landing point for families and workers who -at the sound of the sirens as the bombs were launched- fled underground to protect themselves. Many anti-aircraft bunkers have disappeared over the years, however, dismantled to make way for other constructions, including subway lines.

























​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Tbeam​


----------



## IThomas

The West Tower will welcome over 800 people, while the East Tower up to 3,500. Thanks to a total of 3,131 photovoltaic panels on the glazed facades and the use of delegated groundwater for cooling and heating, 65% of the energy needs will be covered by renewable sources in both buildings. Gioia 20 is also a "Smart Building", thanks to a network of remote electronic control equipment that will make the building intelligent through IOT - Internet of things technologies. Gioia 20 is designed to obtain the Leed Platinum, Well Gold, NZEB, Cradle to Cradle, WIred Score certifications, reaffirming the positioning of Milan and Italy among the protagonists in terms of environmental sustainability.


----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas

Tbeam​


----------



## IThomas

Dimitar Harizanov​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

The WW2 bunker is going to be removed...










​


----------



## IThomas

EDIT


----------



## IThomas

Dimitar Harizanov​


----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas

Elena Galimberti​


----------



## IThomas

dji_export_1644743477763-01 by Luuk Huisman
dji_export_1644743464333-01 by Luuk Huisman​


----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas

Here we have part of the project's description, regarding the East Tower.


The Tower has two wings. One is 106.5 m high, spread over 24 levels and including the roof that houses the BMU, has a standard layout 63 meters long on the north side, 19 meters on the east side and 10.50 meters on the west side; the other wing is 68 m high and ends with a terrace roof.
The new office / commercial complex develops in height for about 104.20 m from the current road level.
The design of the facades, on the four sides of the tower, is defined by the pillars on the facade, placed at a constant distance between centers of 4.05m.
The tower is composed of the following elements: 4 underground levels intended to house deposits / archives, parking lots and technical rooms; a main access floor on the ground floor (lobby); a LOM mezzanine floor for Retail; 3 floors for coworking (L01-L03); a floor for support activities (amenities) with an adjoining terrace, at level L15; 2 technical floors on the roof at levels 21-22; 16 office floors divided into two blocks: low-rise from level L04 to level L14, over the entire plan extension of the building, and high-rise from level 16 to level 20, on the southern portion of the building only;
External square, at street level, with green areas in order to ensure continuity with the neighboring public areas.









Melchiorre Gioia 20 (MG20) Torre Est | GAe Engineering srl | Giuseppe Amaro Engineering | Torino


Melchiorre Gioia 20 (MG20) Torre Est Cantiere: Stato d’avanzamento dicembre 2021 Opere di contenimento scavi (diaframmi + travi di coronamento): eseguiti al 100% Elementi di contrasto in carpenteria metallica (Puntoni/travi/tiranti): primo ordine travi di ripartizione e puntoni angolari completo...




www.gae-engineering.com


----------



## IThomas

*Gioia 20 has a new name: "I Portali" (The Portals).







*


----------



## IThomas

source​


----------



## IThomas

Detail of the facades. They are technologically advanced, fully glazed, and entirely covered by photovoltaic panels, capable to make the buildings self-sufficient from an energy point of view.


----------



## IThomas

The heights are 98 and 65 meters, not 104 and 67.

East Building
Offices
1 Restaurant with Terrace; Congress Area (in mid-tower)
1 Restaurant + Bar; 1 Restaurant (on street level)
1 Underground parking for bikes and cars + Locker rooms

West Building
Residences
1 Restaurant + Bar; Multi-Use Area (on street level)
1 Underground parking for bikes and cars


----------



## IThomas

Renderings of interior spaces - typical office floor
















​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

duepiedisbagliati​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

New renderings


----------



## IThomas

West Building (65 m)
























East Building (98 m)

















duepiedisbagliati​


----------



## IThomas

source​


----------



## IThomas

The East Building (98 m) is emerging from the street level


----------



## IThomas

00019Milan - Italy by Alessandro Castiglioni​


----------



## IThomas

OMG guys. Finally we have solved the rebus about the real heights of these buildings. The engineering firm behind this project has published the heights on its website:

_L’intervento “Porta Nuova Gioia 20” si compone di due lotti denominati rispettivamente “Lotto Est” e “Lotto Ovest”, inseriti nel programma integrato di intervento finalizzato al recupero ed alla riqualificazione funzionale delle aree situate nella zona denominata Garibaldi-Repubblica a Milano.In particolare, le due torri si collocano nell’ambito di sviluppo dell’intervento denominato “Porta Nuova Gioia 20”, in via Melchiorre Gioia 20 e 21.

*La torre EST *a destinazione d’uso terziario per uffici privati, si sviluppa in altezza per circa *104.20m* dall’attuale piano stradale, per un totale di 24 livelli fuori terra e quattro livelli interrati. Lungo lo sviluppo verticale, la torre presenta un cambio di forma all altezza di circa 63.60 la porzione di torre fino a questa quota viene denominata “low-rise” (LR), mentre quella al di sopra viene denominata “high-rise” (HR).

*La torre OVEST* ad uso uffici si sviluppa in altezza per circa *67 m* dall’attuale piano stradale), per un totale di 14 livelli e un mezzaninio fuori terra e tre livelli interrati. Lungo lo sviluppo verticale, l’edificio presenta un cambio di forma all altezza di circa 31.30m, come conseguenza dell’interruzione della porzione di fabbricato esposta a ovest; per tale ragione, la porzione di edificio fino a questa quota viene denominata “low-rise” (LR), mentre quella al di sopra viene denominata “high-rise” (HR).

La struttura è interamente in calcestruzzo, ad eccezione di alcune strutture secondarie in carpenteria metallica. Il sistema resistente alle azioni orizzontali è costituito da nuclei in c.a. per entrambe le torri. La torre Est presenta due nuclei, uno adiacente all’altro, che salgono fino in copertura e nel loro insieme realizzano un unico sistema di controvento. I due nuclei della Torre Ovest sono invece dislocati in diverse posizioni: il nucleo più basso è all’interno della zona “Low-Rise” e sale solo per 6 piani mentre il nucleo maggiore, all’interno dell’area “High-Rise”, giunge in copertura. I nuclei di entrambe le torri sono incastrati in fondazione e vincolati lateralmente dalla piastra al livello L00. Le colonne in c.a. sono state considerate pendolari e contribuiscono alla stabilità della struttura per i soli carichi verticali; lo schema strutturale tipico di piano è quello di una piastra piena di c.a. generalmente di spessore 30m, gettato in opera ad armatura post-tesa. La facciata di entrambe le torri risulta definita da pilastri in facciata posti ad interasse all’incirca regolare di 4m, con un adattamento del passo per adattarsi alle esigenze geometriche del sito.






I PORTALI - GIOIA 20 - Porta Nuova, Milan







redesco.it




_
So, the heights are 104 (East tower) and 67 (West tower) meters


----------



## A Chicagoan

Welcome back to the Highrises section!


----------



## IThomas

source​


----------

